# DA advertisement at US / Bolivia friendly



## focomoso (May 29, 2018)

Did anyone notice the advertisement for the DA on the sideline boards at the US / Bolivia game yesterday? That seems to be an interesting way for the DA to spend money. Do they imagine that there's a large demographic of families that 1) have DA age/ability kids, 2) watch national team friendlies and 3) don't know about the DA?


----------



## MWN (May 29, 2018)

focomoso said:


> Did anyone notice the advertisement for the DA on the sideline boards at the US / Bolivia game yesterday? That seems to be an interesting way for the DA to spend money. Do they imagine that there's a large demographic of families that 1) have DA age/ability kids, 2) watch national team friendlies and 3) don't know about the DA?


I highly doubt the DA spent a dime.  Virtually every league/team will negotiate a percent of free advertisement as part of the TV contract.  Take for example the NFL, they use their "free" ad time for NFL Play, United Way and other efforts.  The DA League is a US Soccer property, the National Team is a US Soccer property.  US Soccer is just using its existing "free" advertising to promote the league, which it needs to do in light of the ECNL/DA issues this year.


----------

